# Last call available to Wyndham owners?



## Boochi (Feb 4, 2011)

Hello everyone

I am a little confused   about the way Wyndham deposits work on the rci website. Is it possible to book a Last Call vacation week if you only have a wyndham points account? Or is it that we can only book through rci by way of the Wyndham website. I don't have an rci deposit in yet but I was looking for vacation possibilities in the future.

TIA


----------



## jkkee (Feb 4, 2011)

To book last call you will need to log onto your RCI weeks account at rci.com.  There doesn't appear to be the option to do that thru the wyndham portal at this time.


----------



## Boochi (Feb 4, 2011)

do you know if you need to deposit points for last call? Or can you just pay the $$ for it. I think I was confused because last call prices are listed in dollars and not TP or points.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 4, 2011)

Last Calls are rentals, not exchanges.  There are now discounts for confirming "last minute" exchanges using Wyndham points.


----------



## ldw (Feb 4, 2011)

If I understand you correctly, there are now points discounts on exchanges made using the Wyndham portal.


----------



## jkkee (Feb 4, 2011)

ldw said:


> If I understand you correctly, there are now points discounts on exchanges made using the Wyndham portal.


  I'm guessing he meant no discounts, not that there are now discounts.  However, I will hope I am wrong on that.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 4, 2011)

Sorry, I meant there are no such discounts. Silly iPad....


----------



## Boochi (Feb 4, 2011)

bnoble said:


> Sorry, I meant there are no such discounts. Silly iPad....



Oh darn.. I got excited for a little bit there.


----------



## Boochi (Feb 4, 2011)

So in theory I should be able to "rent" weeks from Last Call or Extra vacations- right? But this is the message that I've been getting


WKSWEB00: Sorry, we were unable to process your request at this time. Please try again - if you continue to get this message, please call the Call Center.

We were unable to process your request; please try again. If you continue to receive this message, please call the Call Center. 1296870363627


Anyone else get this?


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Feb 4, 2011)

I would suggest that you call them. Maybe something isn't working correctly with your account. There have been alot of people posting since the RCI makeover about messed up account access. Also I have heard people having trouble with certain browsers. Internet Explorer works well with RCI.  My account works fine.If I go to RCI.com and log in I can search last call and extra vacations.
-Deb


----------



## Boochi (Feb 4, 2011)

You are a genius!!

Apparently Google Chrome and RCI don't play nice.
I can search all the offerings but can't reserve or put any weeks on hold.

I switched to IE and voila! it worked. 

Thanks for saving me many nights of headaches.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Feb 5, 2011)

Vee-
Your welcome! and good luck. We just booked an extra vacation. There are still good deals, you just have search for them.
-Deb


----------



## ldw (Feb 5, 2011)

bnoble said:


> Sorry, I meant there are no such discounts. Silly iPad....



I thought it was unlikely, but I thought I would ask and make sure that something hadn't changed. Thanks


----------

